# 이 아이는 18인 브라질 아이~



## Casaltex

[FONT=CY54212_10]Can anyone translate this for me, please?



Daniel 과 나~ ㅎㅎ
 이 아이는 18인 브라질 아이~
 요즘 학원에는 브라질아이들이 많다~ ㅎㅎ


Is it a positive or a negative commentary?

[/FONT]


----------



## stupoh

Here's a quick answer from a relative newbie, since no one else did:

Daniel and me~ Haha
This boy is a 18 year old Brazilian boy
Nowadays in the institute/school there's a lot of Brazil boys~ haha

Note: 아이 can be translated to child, kid, boy, girl. I'm guessing and using 'boy' based on the name Daniel.

The vocabularies are easy so I'm quite sure for my answer, except the 18인 part. But anyway both English and Korean are not my native, so my version probably doesn't sound too natural. Let's wait for better answers!

And oh, it's definitely not a negative comment.


----------



## AKoreanUser

stupoh's right including the 18인 part.


----------



## Casaltex

Thanks a lot, sry for the stupid question


----------



## Anais Ninn

It is very possible that these sentences contain negative or even derogatory implication. Please note that I need to know the context to figure out what the speaker's intention and this is just one of the possibilities.
Anyways, it can be translated as following.

Daniel 과 나~ ㅎㅎ
이 아이는 18인 브라질 아이~
요즘 학원에는 브라질아이들이 많다~ ㅎㅎ

Daniel and I. Hahaha...
This is the f*cking brazilian kid.
We have lots of Brazilian kids at the academy these days.

Please note that this might not be an insult to Brazilians per se. The swear word 우라질 rhymes with 브라질(Brazil or Brazilian), so it might have been a euphemism to avoid saying the strongly offensive word 우라질.

Hope it helps.

Anais


----------



## DefactoAmbassador

*This is the f*cking brazilian kid.

*If I was the Korean trying to point out a particular Brazilian for a derogatory remark, I would have used *이 아이가 그 18인 브라질 아이야~

*The original sentence did not rouse a contemptible impression of the Brazilian to me.

Though take note that my appraisal skill of insults might have lapsed due to many years of disuse... anyway I _think_ the passage was not meant as an insult.


----------



## Anais Ninn

Like I said, this interpretation is just one of the possibilities. 

The original sentences are fragmented anyway. Definitely, I wouldn't say that the lack of some markers and 그 indicates that this cannot be a derogatory remark. Moreover, I have never come across the usage of 18인 as to mean 18 year-old. 

Again, without the context, it is impossible for anyone to decisively tell the speaker's intention one way or another.

Anais


----------



## stupoh

Oo I just learned a bad word haha! Never knew about the 'other' meaning of 18 before. I can pretty much guess the origin but let's not discuss that. It's just nice to know, thanks!


----------



## DefactoAmbassador

It's ok, we can discuss it. 18 could mean *시팔* aka *시발*, yes. It's a swear word.


----------



## mojay

I know what 시발 means but why can 18 mean that


----------



## stupoh

Because 18 is 십팔 written in Hangeul.
시발 and 십팔 is pronounced quite similar (not exactly same though).

That reminds me about something else. In my observation, Koreans drink very little sugar, well at least compare to people in my native country. Korean drink tea without sugar (in my country I always drink tea with sugar..), and coffee in Korea also less sweet. Once I was putting some sugar (perhaps too much) to my coffee and my friend said "sweets is dangerous". And he explained the reason, because in Korean, sweets = 단거 and the English word danger is pronounced (by Koreans) very similar (again, just similar but not the same) to that


----------



## mojay

haha thanks romanized would 단거 be dan geo (gaw)?


----------



## stupoh

mojay said:


> romanized would 단거 be dan geo (gaw)?


Yes, you're right.


----------

